# The Exorcist. Serie Tv. Dal 31 ottobre 2016. Tv Fox.



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Lunedì 31 ottobre 2016 partirà la prima stagione di The Exorcist (L'esorcista) serie basato sul celebre film horror L'Esorcista, forse il più terrificante di tutti i tempi.

Il protagonista, così come nel film, sarà padre Marcus Kane, il quale sarà chiamato a combattere il male presente all'interno della famiglia Rance.

The Exorcist, in Italia, sarà trasmesso da Fox (Sky) in prima serata alle ore 21.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Ottobre 2016)

La sto vedendo e ne vale assolutamente la pena.
Serie bellissima e che regge il paragone con il film


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La sto vedendo e ne vale assolutamente la pena.
> Serie bellissima e che regge il paragone con il film



Ma.... se non ho capito male inizierà stasera???!!!! 
E tu come hai fatto a vederlo????
Ci vuole un esorciccio pure con te???!!!!


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma.... se non ho capito male inizierà stasera???!!!!
> E tu come hai fatto a vederlo????
> Ci vuole un esorciccio pure con te???!!!!


Negli USA è già cominciata, a fine settembre se non sbaglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Negli USA è già cominciata, a fine settembre se non sbaglio.



ah ecco.....
grazie mille!!!!!
Esorciccio for me allora. Esci.... da questo corpo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2017)

davvero un'ottima serie,girata molto bene,con un cast azzeccatissimo. Purtroppo mi pare sia stata cancellata dopo una sola stagione, ma negli USA le serie "poco commerciali" corrono questo rischio,venendo piazzate in orari e giorni della settimana poco agevoli per il pubblico americano.
Accadde la stessa cosa per Hannibal (altra serie che ho adorato) circa due anni fa


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Gennaio 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> davvero un'ottima serie,girata molto bene,con un cast azzeccatissimo. Purtroppo mi pare sia stata cancellata dopo una sola stagione, ma negli USA le serie "poco commerciali" corrono questo rischio,venendo piazzate in orari e giorni della settimana poco agevoli per il pubblico americano.
> Accadde la stessa cosa per Hannibal (altra serie che ho adorato) circa due anni fa



dove l'hai letto che è stata cancellata ? non trovo nulla su google.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dove l'hai letto che è stata cancellata ? non trovo nulla su google.



niente di ufficiale infatti,ma solo voci molto insistenti che troverai in rete. Quel che è certo,purtroppo,è che non è stata ancora rinnovata


----------



## patriots88 (14 Gennaio 2017)

la storyline di Reagan mi aveva anche incuriosito, ma il finale è stata una vaccata cosi' come tutta la parte dedicata a quella setta massonica/rettiliana.

spero la chiudano qui perchè tutta una stagione su questi anche no, pietà.

bene giusto Daniels e Bennett.


----------



## patriots88 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dove l'hai letto che è stata cancellata ? non trovo nulla su google.


gli ascolti americani sono stati un disastro.
per cui la danno tutti come quasi sicuramente cancellata.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> la storyline di Reagan mi aveva anche incuriosito, ma il finale è stata una vaccata cosi' come tutta la parte dedicata a quella setta massonica/rettiliana.
> 
> spero la chiudano qui perchè tutta una stagione su questi anche no, pietà.
> 
> bene giusto Daniels e Bennett.



quoto sul finale deludente.


----------

